# Dymetadrine T5 or Grenade?



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

*Which one should I buy?*​
Dymetadrine T51446.67%Grenade Fat Burner1240.00%Just stick with Dymetadrine 30+413.33%


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

* Here is the prod. description for the VST research T5:*

*Product Description *

**BRAND NEW* SUPER STRENGTH*

Dymetadrine T5 is brand new and follows up on UK's most popular ECA fat burner (Dymetadrine 30+)! with the perfect combination of eph, caffeine & asprin the results are fantastic! It can be used for a number of things such as fat loss, appetite suppressent or even a pre-workout energy boost.

Approved from natural supplement association: *the natural supplement association* has given dymetadrine T5 their very highest approval rating! 95% of athletes that gave feedback rated Dymetadrine the best product they have ever used.

Ingriedients:

*60mg - Eph*

200mg - Caffeine

25mg - Asprin

100mg - Narningin

And Here is the Prod. Description for grenade:

*Product Description*

*The world famous grenade fat burner is back if you are looking for a powerful fat burner providing you with explosive energy then this is it!*

*
*

*100 capsules per tub*

*Ingredients*

*Properietary Blend* 500mg

Caffeine 300mg

Tyrosine 200mg

Chromium Polynicotinate 10mg

Coleus Forskohlii 200mg

*Recommended Usage*: One tablet to be taken daily at breakfast. Avoid consumption at least 6 hours prior to sleeping.Do not exceed recommended dose

QUeston is which one should I use? I have used Dymetadrine 30+ before 2 a day, 1 morning and 1before lunch/workout.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Search back my posts. I put up a post the other day about T5. Way too strong for me, and i've read a few places that 60mg is alot in 1 day.

just to add, i know your not asking about this, but i'll post it anyway..........I'm having some zero carb days and taking geeby112's advice and hitting the low intensity cardio for 45-60mins before breakfast and the puppy fat's flying off me. My advice would be to try Dynalyne XY if you need a bit of a boost before the gym, but as i said, the diet and cardio trick's working for me better than the pills do.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, my diet is posted in the losing weight section. Its a keto/timed carb diet, no carbs apart from dextrose immediately after a workout. High in fat and protien, I'm doing well so far I just thought whilst I have money and the eca fat burners are available I would buy some for next time.

I think I will stick to dymetadrine 30+, Ive used it before and it was just right.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

All decent, T5's may be a little too strong so would start with one of the others first.

I have used Grenade and rate it.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

where can you get Dymetadrine T5

which supplement site does it

i been lookin everywhere for it


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Our site does some good fat burners inc grenades and eph 25:thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Why isn't there any asprin in grenades? I thought it was required for an ECA stack hence the ''A''


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

T5s seem overpowering for most people,

2 tablets blows your brains for half a day.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I take 100mcg of T3 and 120mcg of Clen..

So far its a bit insane lol


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Can I ask mate, where do you get the dymetadrine? Just curious. Ephedrine seems pretty hard to find nowadays..


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

iron head case said:


> Our site does some good fat burners inc grenades and eph 25:thumbup1:


How can you see real eph if its ilegal to sell? or am i missing something?


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

iron head case said:


> Our site does some good fat burners inc grenades and eph 25:thumbup1:





Stork said:


> Can I ask mate, where do you get the dymetadrine? Just curious. Ephedrine seems pretty hard to find nowadays..


I just read that post, whoops  Thanks iron head case.


----------



## bjg7 (Jan 16, 2009)

online store i got my dymetadrine 30+ from seems to be be closed now 

any ideas where else to get it?


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

bjg7 said:


> online store i got my dymetadrine 30+ from seems to be be closed now
> 
> any ideas where else to get it?


Read above. :thumb:


----------

